# 2012 movie? You've gotta be kidding me...



## batanga (Nov 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VXa82AuwHU&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 15, 2008)

confused.............


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 15, 2008)

Man, Roland Emmerich really loves the whole post-apocalyptic thing and making humanity struggle for survival. John Cusack's in it though, and I love him, so I hope it's good.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a awesome scene in that trailer. So what's the story/plot to this thing ?

Scientist tries to warn Government. They don't listen. Shit happens. They now listen but it's too late. Wait .... friend that's The Day After Tomorrow 

Edit: After searching. It seems that is the plot for the flick.


----------



## Herekic (Nov 15, 2008)

Did a god damn trailer just tell me to do a google search?


----------



## Kamina (Nov 15, 2008)

We all knew they would make one..


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I don't believe any of that end of the world on December 21, 2012 crap. But hopefully the movie will be alright. I liked the Day After Tomorrow, and maybe this will be better.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 15, 2008)

Coming out in theaters: May 2013.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 15, 2008)

Herekic said:


> Did a god damn trailer just tell me to do a google search?



They want you to be well informed of your impending doom


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 15, 2008)

No bloody trailer tells me what to do


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 15, 2008)

.


----------



## KonohaWind (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't it ring a bell that Barack Obama the anti-christ new president, first term ends in 2012, by then his deeds will be done, and the world has accurately been predicted to end in 2012?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 15, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> Doesn't it ring a bell that Barack Obama the anti-christ new president, first term ends in 2012, by then his deeds will be done, and the world has accurately been predicted to end in 2012?


lol the anti-christ was described as young, charming, great orator that will give hope to millions.

shit....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2008)

Its just a movie, whats with all the facepalms?


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2008)

Seems like another day after tomorrrow type movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

That guy got owned.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, I never expected this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2008)

Danny Glover is the President?

I heard it would be out in 2009.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 15, 2008)

I feel sorry for the old guy


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 15, 2008)

A flood...seriously?!?!?!?!!??! AT LEAST THINK OF SOMETHING MORE CREATIVE WITH THIS.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 15, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> A flood...seriously?!?!?!?!!??! AT LEAST THINK OF SOMETHING MORE CREATIVE WITH THIS.



Aliens?

Volcanoes?

Meteors?


...its all been done


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 15, 2008)

lol monks.

2012 is a pretty gangsta date.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 15, 2008)

Yea, anyone know any reason it would be a flood? What exactly is supposed to happen that year.....


----------



## Even (Nov 16, 2008)

movie looks interesting 
I loved The Day After Tomorrow, so I guess I'll like this one as well 

2012 is the last year of the Mayan calendar, and according to it, the world will end on December 21st 2012.. The Mayans are known as great astronomers, who plotted stars and planets on the sky way before the western civilization did. It's due to their accuracy that some people fear that the world may actually end in 2012...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

The mayans were also uncivilised moronic retards who scarificed everyone and their dog to their Gods, I would take their centuries old predictions with a pinch of salt

Apparently the world is gonna restart in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The mayans were also uncivilised moronic retards who scarificed everyone and their dog to their Gods, I would take their centuries old predictions with a pinch of salt
> 
> Apparently the world is gonna restart in the movie.



They aren't uncivilized, just different.


----------



## E (Nov 16, 2008)

lol.monk

and lol.google search


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

> They aren't uncivilized, just different.



Present tense?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The mayans were also uncivilised moronic retards who scarificed everyone and their dog to their Gods




same could be said about america except their god's the almighty dollar.

when the mayans were sacrificed they believed they'd become a star, when americans are killed in war they're given a star.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 16, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> same could be said about america except their god's the almighty dollar.
> 
> when the mayans were sacrificed they believed they'd become a star, when americans are killed in war they're given a star.



YES 

this is just a rehash of day ofter tomorrow but with buddhist monks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2008)

Mmmm. Azn Monk ftw.

I bet Jet Li will save us.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 16, 2008)

Seems like a pretty generic set-up. At least the visuals are impressive and the text going with it works. On the bright side, it will probably fair better than another 2012 movie (2012: Doomsday, haa, talk about bad).


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 17, 2008)

The visuals do look good, I'll see it


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2008)

And according to the Mayans the world restarts anyways, its just the end of this cycle. When it finished the world restarts like nothing happened really


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 18, 2008)

restarts...? what the hell??


----------



## Seifer (Nov 19, 2008)

We can't even get the damn weather right for the week. I don't think the Mayans can predict a whole planet ending (even though they just show the end of a cycle, and not the actual end of the world). Nothing will happen in 2012, just like nothing happened in 2000.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 19, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> Doesn't it ring a bell that Barack Obama the anti-christ new president, first term ends in 2012, by then his deeds will be done, and the world has accurately been predicted to end in 2012?


The world was never predicted to end in 2012.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 19, 2008)

Can't say i didnt expect it good scene really stupid idea.


Hunter x One Piece said:


> The world was never predicted to end in 2012.


actually if my memory serves correct it was the Mayans that predicted the world would end in 2012. They gave it a specific date but i cant remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 19, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Can't say i didnt expect it good scene really stupid idea.
> 
> actually if my memory serves correct it was the Mayans that predicted the world would end in 2012. They gave it a specific date but i cant remember it off the top of my head.



Dec. 21, 2012, which would be about right. Especially if Palin wins the election a month earlier. bama


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 19, 2008)

I doubt Palin would win


----------



## forumer147 (Aug 4, 2009)

*2012*

Release Date: November 13, 2009
Genre: Action
Cast: John Cusack, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Amanda Peet, Oliver Platt, Thandie Newton, Danny Glover and Woody Harrelson
Directed: Roland Emmerich
Written by: Roland Emmerich & Harald Kloser
Produced by: Harald Kloser, Mark Gordon & Larry Franco
Executive Producers: Roland Emmerich,
Ute Emmerich,Michael Wimer

Plot:
Never before has a date in history been so significant to so many cultures, so many religions, scientists, and governments. 2012 is an epic adventure about a global cataclysm that brings an end to the world and tells of the heroic struggle of the survivors. 


What can you say about this??....When I first heard about this I do wish it will never happen its scary ....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 4, 2009)

sounds like the sequel to "day after tomorrow"?


----------



## forumer147 (Aug 4, 2009)

Official Trailer of the movie 
Source
Source
Source


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 4, 2009)

That movie looks like it's going to be insane! I just wonder how it'll be like when it comes to me being in that kinda situation...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071KqJu7WVo&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard about this. John Cusak, eh? 

I might have to download pay $10.00 to see this.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2009)

Nah, looks like shit.


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW2qxFkcLM0[/YOUTUBE]

_Come oooooooonnnn._

Some damn good music too.


----------



## ehra2008 (Aug 5, 2009)

Scared the hell out of me...They say it was based on the Mayan Calendar events since it is ending but they say Mayan were not able to update it because of the Spaniards


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been in need of a movie like this for a while now.  Good ol' disaster movies.

Although, after this I think Emmerich should try his hand at something else.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool so Armageddon/day after tomorrow/Core sequel? When the fuck will they stop making these? 

I know someone will say "When the world ends"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2009)

"When people stop watching them" is more appropriate.


----------



## ehra2008 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hehehe!! They say the Mayan were not able to make another set of calendar because of the Spaniards colonization ...I would like to asked coz my cousin told me that Mayan might be Aliens coz they just disappear for unknown reason is this true??


----------



## Para (Aug 6, 2009)

I laughed at the teaser trailer:

"How would the governments prepare 6 billion people for the end of the world?"

"They wouldn't."

"... but they'll let us make a movie about it "


----------



## Mellie (Aug 6, 2009)

I think a may go see it, but its not a top priority movie.
I saw the trailer for it  when I went to see Harry Potter. The effects looked good


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 6, 2009)

the shit looks awesome.Its exactly what we need a good ol doomsday movie to bring us together.


----------



## forumer147 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have seen that the mayan calendar have been decoded which causes and created this movie 



I  think that 2012 is not bigbang but re creation or is it revelation in the bible??


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah. I'm actually guilty of liking these disaster films.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 15, 2009)

I hate this movie simply because its made every twit come out and make predictions about whats gonna happen in 2012...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> I have seen that the mayan calendar have been decoded which causes and created this movie
> 
> 
> 
> I  think that 2012 is not bigbang but re creation or is it revelation in the bible??



How the hell is the 7th day in 1992?


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW2qxFkcLM0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _Come oooooooonnnn._
> 
> Some damn good music too.



lol. Surfing jets. WHY NOT!?


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll probably watch it. Looking forward to it, actually. Hope they don't ruin it much.



organizedcrime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW2qxFkcLM0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _Come oooooooonnnn._
> 
> Some damn good music too.



I lol'd.


----------



## Blackheart17 (Aug 18, 2009)

I probably won't see it, since I hate how people are making such a big deal out of 2012..


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 18, 2009)

All that money wasted on the London Olympics for nothing.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

I just get the feeling the trailer is showing 90% of the movie...


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm seeing it for the lols


----------



## Slice (Oct 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZxBYItj2sM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

5 minute preview scene, this does look so absolutely dumb that i will have to see it.

(Or as they said on "Aint it cool news" - The movie should be retitled in "Total fucking destruction")


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

saw the trailer for the zombieland movie today, and the movie had me up until the point when they get on the plane to fly out of the city and to see the entire ground collapsing into the earth. gee, and they're gonna survive


----------



## Watchman (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm probably going to see this film just for the SFX. I'll hate the plot and the characters, but the SFX may be worth it.


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2009)

How many times can we see the world destroyed? 
It seems this director can't think of any other ideas


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 3, 2009)

John Cusack... what are you doing?


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 3, 2009)

As long as no one survives, I will be happy with this movie, regardless of the bullshit science. Tired of disaster movies where people live. _Knowing_ was fucking awesome, until the end. You know, when people survived.

I want to see a true "total fucking destruction" movie. Slowly and methodologically destroy the Earth, and NO ONE fucking lives.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2009)

*2012*

couldn't find a real thread for it.

Movie was pretty cool.  Much better than the creators previous attempts to convey global destruction and dread.

The cast was super, some of my favorite actors.  The president's daughter is played by that super hot chick 

the destruction scenes were out of this world, and the way they thought to try and save humanity was a pretty cool twist.

On the bad side, the movie felt a little long and suffered from unnecessary/poorly included problems filling the plot.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gonna see it tomorrow with a friend. Not my choice to watch...


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 14, 2009)

I've seen it yesterday  
The cast is awesome, I totally adore John Cusak, but I was a bit disappointed with this film. The film effects were absolutly awesome of course, but like you say, some parts in the plot were unnecessary (cheesy plot really). Although the movie is enjoyable, there are parts missing, and doesn't completly satisfy a viewer. I was expecting a bit more from this, but it's still a watchable movie..


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

SUPER VOLCANO >>>>>>>>> NUKE. 

Fucking effects were INSANE. The effects were worth the movie ticket alone.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 14, 2009)

*Good Points:*

This movie is an eye candy.  

The main protagonist isn't an important character that would have at least helped in stopping the destruction like most end of the world movies.

Their plan in preserving humanity is more realistic than being launched into space by fugly aliens.

The hopelessness and helplessness was portrayed well.

*Bad Points:*

Too much soap.

Pacing at the beginning of the story was good but it felt dragged towards the end.

They killed Charlie


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Raviene said:


> *Good Points:*
> 
> This movie is an eye candy.
> 
> ...


Spoilers at the last part, bro.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gonna watch this tomorrow. I'll don't expect this to be awesome plot wise, special effect is what I'm after.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 14, 2009)

Kind of disappointing. I did go to the cinema just to see the effects, and that's basically the only good thing that came out of it, other than the Russian dude.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't wait to watch this tomorrow


----------



## iFructis (Nov 14, 2009)

dude i want to see that movie on theater sooooo bad, the visual effects are even better than Transformers imo, i cant wait to see it on the big screen


----------



## Ripcat (Nov 14, 2009)

It was a great move imo but it was way to cliche


----------



## AndrewRogue (Nov 14, 2009)

i heard it is good, i would watch it for the special effects, but the damn tickets here costs $12 per adult. wtf?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see it.  Is it made by the same people who did Day After Tomorrow?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Can't wait to see it.  Is it made by the same people who did Day After Tomorrow?



Yep, Roland Emmerich.  He also did Independence Day.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Nov 14, 2009)

that guy always finds a way how to destroy the world every time xD


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2009)

Saw it. Movie and effects were really awesome! The only problem was that it was depressing as hell, so I'll probably never watch it again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 14, 2009)

Watched the movie today and I was disappointed. The special effects were amazing, as expected, but the acting was horrible.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 14, 2009)

This movie didn't even deliver on the explosion thrill ride. If you can sit through 2 1/2 hours of bad acting and slow paced gushy mushy, I wish you luck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2009)

how was the acting horrible?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 15, 2009)

John Cusack...
in an action movie.

That's how.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw the movie. Effects were awesome and the acting was alright.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw it. Like it for what it is. Acting was ok, the problem was the bad scriptwriting like the main hero spending fuckload of time kissing his wife when every second wasted can mean thousands dead.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 15, 2009)

This movie was really awesome. There's nothing like mindless destruction. 

The effects were awesome, and the acting was alright. I also liked that they didn't focus at all on the Mayans. However, I also felt it was unnecessarily long, and it was kinda stupid to have the world destroyed like that by *neutrinos.*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> This movie didn't even deliver on the explosion thrill ride. If you can sit through 2 1/2 hours of bad acting and slow paced gushy mushy, I wish you luck.



ya kinda need the mushy scenes when the chuckle-funking world is ending. I personally think there wasn't enough mushy. Character deaths were dwelled on for about 12 seconds and then forgotten.


----------



## Trism (Nov 15, 2009)

Meh, I'll probably wait for this one. I kind of got tired of all the apocalypse movies after a while. I hear the effects are amazing though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

I read the Wikipedia synopsis. That's about as close as I want to get to this piece of shit.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 15, 2009)

Shirker said:


> ya kinda need the mushy scenes when the chuckle-funking world is ending. I personally think there wasn't enough mushy. Character deaths were dwelled on for about 12 seconds and then forgotten.


The mushy wasn't even good mushy. You get better mushy from Gossip Girl. This movie sucked so hard, it felt like amusement park ride.

What was up with the two aeroplane scenes going through every devastation possible. The trailers made this movie epic, it wasn't even close.

I expected a 2 hour thrill ride of disastrous special effects. There was so much downtime. PFFT!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The best part was the idiot scientist who was trying to save the masses with only 15 minutes left and everyone agreed. LOL!!! (I'm being sarcastic)


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The best part was the idiot scientist who was trying to save the masses with only 15 minutes left and everyone agreed. LOL!!! (I'm being sarcastic)




*Spoiler*: __ 



So I guess you took the tool's side on that scene? 

Actually, yeah, that part was pretty agonizing to watch... and slow, but really, the doucebag polititian was a douchebag for no real reason. They would've had mad time to spare if it weren't for the gears being blocked by cords and director proclaimed fodder characters


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, every movie like this needs the douchebag. I usually root for the douche bag to be punched, but not this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll download rent it when it comes to DVD. Sounds like a relatively decent waste of time.


----------



## CERN (Dec 8, 2009)

Just watched the  R5 release

Movie wasn't too bad.  Thought it ran a bit long though.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 8, 2009)

Was awesome...

Until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they got to the drawn out 'save everyone' bit when they were trying to get the wall up. It felt like an hour to me they were trying to get that damn gate up up...


----------

